# anyone gone upto 700mg tren ew?



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

my second time running tren. ran it last cycle at 100mg eod with no sides besides tren cough. running again at 100mg eod this cycle 9days in no night sweats. no insomnia etc had tren cough twice tho.. I wanted to try 100mg ed as I feel my body handles tren well. who else has ran upto this dose? how was it?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I dont get nightsweats till week 3

Been doing 100 mg of tren a ed for 11 weeks now, results have been great.. but into my 5th week of a cut and mainly maintaining muscle now.

Iv ran low test throughout.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

at the minute im doing 100mg.prop eod, 100mg tren ace eod.

might try 100mg of both ed.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

jeffj said:


> my second time running tren. ran it last cycle at 100mg eod with no sides besides tren cough. running again at 100mg eod this cycle 9days in no night sweats. no insomnia etc had tren cough twice tho.. I wanted to try 100mg ed as I feel my body handles tren well. who else has ran upto this dose? how was it?


Iv ran as much as 1400mg (200mg ed). Tbh for me I saw diminishing returns at this point. 150mg ED was the sweet spot but at that dose the sweats were becoming hard work for me.

100mg ED is a great dose and I wouldn't run any lower. I'm running that now actually. The only side i really get is heat / sweats. I start sweating as soon as I start eating which is embarrassing when out lol. Prami helps with sleep if needed.

I also found the leaner I am the most noticeable the changes are on a daily basis at higher doses.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Bensif said:


> Iv ran as much as 1400mg (200mg ed). Tbh for me I saw diminishing returns at this point. 150mg ED was the sweet spot but at that dose the sweats were becoming hard work for me.
> 
> 100mg ED is a great dose and I wouldn't run any lower. I'm running that now actually. The only side i really get is heat / sweats. I start sweating as soon as I start eating which is embarrassing when out lol. Prami helps with sleep if needed.
> 
> I also found the leaner I am the most noticeable the changes are on a daily basis at higher doses.


appreciate the reply. see I havent had the sweats both times running it.

how about upping the tren to 150mg eod and keeping prop at 100eod? see how that goes?


----------



## bebo12 (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm on a gram per week of tren, I am trying it out bulking, it's weird because I'm still gaining fat albeit slowly, my scale weight is going up steadily too.

Side effects are I'm always hot, and at night I sweat quite a bit that's all really... am using puro labs if that makes a difference.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Up to 750 ATM weird as its difrent sides from previous but I'm running test lower for the first time main one is no trensomnia thank good heavens


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

700 mg of tren a is a good dose.. i may consider going higher for my next cycle but for cutting there's no need for it now.

I much prefer a lower test to tren ratio.

Contrary to belief tren does not stop you getting fat.. iv got fat off tren more than once and know plenty of others who got fatter while running it.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

bebo12 said:


> I'm on a gram per week of tren, I am trying it out bulking, it's weird because I'm still gaining fat albeit slowly, my scale weight is going up steadily too.
> 
> Side effects are I'm always hot, and at night I sweat quite a bit that's all really... am using puro labs if that makes a difference.


This is one I'm getting rather bad ATM is just burning up like mad all over the body its weird as


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> 700 mg of tren a is a good dose.. i may consider going higher for my next cycle but for cutting there's no need for it now.
> 
> I much prefer a lower test to tren ratio.
> 
> Contrary to belief tren does not stop you getting fat.. iv got fat off tren more than once and know plenty of others who got fatter while running it.


I if my diets **** on tren I turn to a right fat **** winds me up when u see people posting up 21 lbs and dropped body fat on tren cycle diet was fish and chips 5 times a day


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

jeffj said:


> appreciate the reply. see I havent had the sweats both times running it.
> 
> how about upping the tren to 150mg eod and keeping prop at 100eod? see how that goes?


Yeah id work up slowly. When I first used it I went 50mg eod, 75mg eod, 50mg ed, 75mg ed etc. I was moving it up every 2-3 weeks when sides were subsiding. I didn't really get any sides at 350mg per week tbh.



Dead lee said:


> Contrary to belief tren does not stop you getting fat.. iv got fat off tren more than once and know plenty of others who got fatter while running it.


I believe this is diet related and also oestrogen related. If you keep fat low and oestrogen low there is no way you can get fat on tren!

Well... Unless you can literally force feed a silly amount of calories in but even then, tren is such an amazing nutrient partitioner I can't see it happening at a good dose. But that's my own experience of it.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Ricky12345 said:


> I if my diets **** on tren I turn to a right fat **** winds me up when u see people posting up 21 lbs and dropped body fat on tren cycle diet was fish and chips 5 times a day


My diet doesn't even have to be **** to get fat off it.. yeah it winds me up too mate.. makes me wonder if there just eating one or two meals for the whole day or eating much less calories than they think they are.. i want to eat **** & get lean


----------



## bebo12 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ricky12345 said:


> This is one I'm getting rather bad ATM is just burning up like mad all over the body its weird as


might need to reconsider blasting tren during summer or investing in some air con lol


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Bensif said:


> I believe this is diet related and also oestrogen related. If you keep fat low and oestrogen low there is no way you can get fat on tren!
> 
> Well... Unless you can literally force feed a silly amount of calories in but even then, tren is such an amazing nutrient partitioner I can't see it happening at a good dose. But that's my own experience of it.


Sorry mate i respect your approach and ideas, but i dont believe in the whole nutrient partitioner thing i have tried it both ways at same calories i took my fats down to under 60g ed and noticed no difference, my oestrogen was low due to my low test and adex anyway.

Iv believe there's some evidence on female cows i may be wrong..


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> Sorry mate i respect your approach and ideas, but i dont believe in the whole nutrient partitioner thing i have tried it both ways at same calories i took my fats down to under 60g ed and noticed no difference, my oestrogen was low due to my low test and adex anyway.
> 
> Iv believe there's some evidence on female cows i may be wrong..


No worries man  everyone's body works in different ways so what may work for me might not for someone else! As you've done, I always try things out for myself and see.

I do the same as you though, low test with tren. I find that works much better for me in managing sides. At the moment iv pushed my test up to 500mg and the tren sides are more pronounced. But that's my body.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Been as high as 1.5 g wasn't so much sides but more the feeling of detachment . Started to just not care about things that are important to me


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Bensif said:


> No worries man  everyone's body works in different ways so what may work for me might not for someone else! As you've done, I always try things out for myself and see.
> 
> I do the same as you though, low test with tren. I find that works much better for me in managing sides. At the moment iv pushed my test up to 500mg and the tren sides are more pronounced. But that's my body.


Yes everyone's body seems to react different to tren..

I had always loved tren but personally given up on it due to the sides.. the low test idea has me hooked on it again.. things are much more manageable.

Im thinking of trying npp with low test at some point.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

im going to increase to 150mg tren tonight (eod) see how I get on


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

already kind of asked this. im going to increase my tren and prop to 150mg eod each. my question is im rotating sites quads and delts can you inject 3ml into delts or is this asking for trouble. my delts are a decent size if this helps?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

No,but planning a tren-e cycle soon.

will be 625 tren 200 test


----------



## Ben-Joe (Jul 22, 2013)

Ricky12345 said:


> I if my diets **** on tren I turn to a right fat **** winds me up when u see people posting up 21 lbs and dropped body fat on tren cycle diet was fish and chips 5 times a day


Don't mean to hijack this thread but I see a lot of these silly claims too.

You'll notice that most of these guys claiming such ridiculous weight gains whilst losing fat never have journals or before and after pictures to back it up.

So it's most probably boll ox


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

just remember though your tren E is only 68mg/100mg

so 700mg is only going be 476mg after the ester


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

im running tren ace not enth at 100mg eod at the minute want to increase to 150mg eod


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

jeffj said:


> already kind of asked this. im going to increase my tren and prop to 150mg eod each. my question is im rotating sites quads and delts can you inject 3ml into delts or is this asking for trouble. my delts are a decent size if this helps?


I keep delt jabs under 1ml personally. But I use two sites on delts (medial and anterior). I don't think my diets would take 3ml, but I don't know how big you are!?

I keep all my jabs under 2.5ml tho!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

either that or will have to go to each day injects. am I right in thinking 75mg ed is the same equivalent dose?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

*delete post*


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Bensif said:


> I keep delt jabs under 1ml personally. But I use two sites on delts (medial and anterior). I don't think my diets would take 3ml, but I don't know how big you are!?
> 
> I keep all my jabs under 2.5ml tho!


can I ask mate. is there a pronounced difference in gains when you run higher doses of tren? iv read tren at higher doses is where the magics at lol


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm on 600mg Tren-E at the moment, but considering bumping up to 800mg if the wallet permits. There again, I've only been on Tren since August 3rd, so probably haven't given it a chance to prove its worth yet...


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

How many sites would you guys recommend for eod jabs? is it too much to just alternate quads for instance? how bad do you guys find the pip?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Dark Prowler said:


> I'm on 600mg Tren-E at the moment, but considering bumping up to 800mg if the wallet permits. There again, I've only been on Tren since August 3rd, so probably haven't given it a chance to prove its worth yet...


I would give it another week yet mate..

You having night sweats yet?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

funkdocta said:


> How many sites would you guys recommend for eod jabs? is it too much to just alternate quads for instance? how bad do you guys find the pip?


You should use qlutes and lats as well mate try not to wear a site out


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

jeffj said:


> can I ask mate. is there a pronounced difference in gains when you run higher doses of tren? iv read tren at higher doses is where the magics at lol


IMO yes, but for me the sweet spot was 150mg ED. Beyond that it was mainly sides for me. By gains, for me, it was quicker changes in muscle density, vascularity, fullness and definition. But I wasn't bulking (I wasn't really soon anything to be fair lol but that was due to illness).

I'd heard it before but it wasn't until I tried it for myself that I truly believed tren is 'game changer' as some call it.

Also to answer your other question, yes 75mg ED is the same as 150mg EOD.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Bensif said:


> IMO yes, but for me the sweet spot was 150mg ED. Beyond that it was mainly sides for me. By gains, for me, it was quicker changes in muscle density, vascularity, fullness and definition. But I wasn't bulking (I wasn't really soon anything to be fair lol but that was due to illness).
> 
> I'd heard it before but it wasn't until I tried it for myself that I truly believed tren is 'game changer' as some call it.
> 
> Also to answer your other question, yes 75mg ED is the same as 150mg EOD.


cant decide whether to go for a slow increase to 125mg eod or go straight for 150mg eod (or 75mg ed for that matter)

I find my body handles tren really well. 12days in no insomnia, no sweats nothing besides tren cough and increased strength. just curious to see how I could hamdle higher doses. think 50mg eod is too much of a jump?

*this is my second run with tren at 100mg eod*


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> I would give it another week yet mate..
> 
> You having night sweats yet?


I get a little sweaty at night, but that could be down to the weather and / or T3 and Clen I'm on? I'll feel hot and get sweaty at random times during the day, too; like when I'm eating, for instance, but then other times, I'll feel cold. My temperature feels like it's all over the place at the moment. Tren's the only AAS I'm currently running, as it's the first time I've used it, so wanted to see how it'd react in my system on its own before I thought about stacking it with anything I'm already used to.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

jeffj said:


> cant decide whether to go for a slow increase to 125mg eod or go straight for 150mg eod (or 75mg ed for that matter)
> 
> I find my body handles tren really well. 12days in no insomnia, no sweats nothing besides tren cough and increased strength. just curious to see how I could hamdle higher doses. think 50mg eod is too much of a jump?
> 
> *this is my second run with tren at 100mg eod*


I found this too... Until I hit 100mg ED. Thats where the sides started hitting me harder. Once I reached 350mg EW I went to ED jabs. I upped it slowly every 1-3 weeks depending on how I felt until I hit 100mg. After that I was jumping the doses around more freely as I got 'brave' so to speak.

But I definitely find that tren is one of those things if you ease it up it treats you well. If you force it, it bites you in the bum! Insomnia when I do get it hits me around 3-4 weeks into a new dose. It eases off after a while though. I keep prami on hand if it gets bad.

Who's tren are you running btw?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

im running isis tren ace and isis test prop with ds blue heart dbol.

really want to try higher dose tren just concerned with jabbing 3ml into delts. not really concerned jabbing 3ml in quads tho.

I use caber at 0.5mg twice a week already.

you think the increase to 525mg ew will give better and more noticable gains? (assuming diet is still good)


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

500mg/week

Felt fine for the most part, 5-6 weeks in I decided to come off due to too many stressful things in my life fcking my head up

The diazepam didn't help

Still waiting for it to leave my system, it's been about 12 days, still got night sweats. They aren't pleasant

Still feel hench lol


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Dark Prowler said:


> I get a little sweaty at night, but that could be down to the weather and / or T3 and Clen I'm on? I'll feel hot and get sweaty at random times during the day, too; like when I'm eating, for instance, but then other times, I'll feel cold. My temperature feels like it's all over the place at the moment. Tren's the only AAS I'm currently running, as it's the first time I've used it, so wanted to see how it'd react in my system on its own before I thought about stacking it with anything I'm already used to.


Would have thought you would have some test in there mate.. i use 150mg test e pw i wouldn't like to try it on it's own myself.

Feeling hot it part of it and a sign it's working, i wouldn't up the dose just yet it's still not at full power yet imo


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

jeffj said:


> you think the increase to 525mg ew will give better and more noticable gains? (assuming diet is still good)


Are you bulking or cutting or just on a recomp? I'm not sure about whilst bulking as I haven't used it that way as of yet. But if dieting or sitting just above maintenance then IMO yes. That's how it was for me atleast.

Quicker changes in the mirror. And noticeable changes too! Up it, run it like that until you stop noticing changes, then up it slightly again. When I initially hit 100mg ED I was seeing results for ages. I only upped it further out of greed


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

sorry mate..yea im bulking. think im being impatient only 12days in and want more lol :thumb:


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Would have thought you would have some test in there mate.. i use 150mg test e pw i wouldn't like to try it on it's own myself.
> 
> Feeling hot it part of it and a sign it's working, i wouldn't up the dose just yet it's still not at full power yet imo


I've thought about adding some Test to it, but I'm pretty sensitive to oestrogen, and although I *could* add an AI, I'm not entirely convinced that an AI will eliminate potential fat gain caused by aromatase, but I could be wrong. Saying that, I think I may have to take an AI anyway -- starting to get sensitive nipples from the Tren. Guess I'm not as shut down as I thought.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Dark Prowler said:


> I've thought about adding some Test to it, but I'm pretty sensitive to oestrogen, and although I *could* add an AI, I'm not entirely convinced that an AI will eliminate potential fat gain caused by aromatase, but I could be wrong. Saying that, I think I may have to take an AI anyway -- starting to get sensitive nipples from the Tren. Guess I'm not as shut down as I thought.


Im using 0.5 adex 3 times a week on 150mg test & 700 tren a, im sensitive myself.

I use 0.5mg adex on 2 x PW on a 300mg e10d on a cruise dose.


----------

